# Found this in a bottle of Pediasure



## kblessinggr (May 31, 2010)

http://kbeezie.com/downloads/pediasure_object.jpg

I have no clue what it is, that's it as placed inside the blue cap, I went to pour it into a sippy cup for my 2 year old, and noticed something looking like a lil fuzz floating on top, and I know its a fresh bottle cuz the lid was cracking as the seal was breaking as I opened it. I can't seem to find Pediasure's online contact information and I can't really call them because I have severe-to-profound hearing loss.

Any clue what it might be, at first I thought maybe an insect, but when I shot it with my camera above looks more like it might be lint or something, either way I put the content back into it's container and opened up a different one for him.


----------



## elvispupy (May 21, 2004)

I think it looks more like threads or lint, but ew!


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

A partially decayed grasshopper?


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Gross!


----------



## dutchgal (Nov 25, 2006)

Looks like the end of a green onion, the rooty part made its way into the stuff. Ew.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

a lawsuit? (J/k)

https://abbottnutrition.com/Contact-Us/Contact-Us.aspx

that's the link for the parent company Abbott Nutrition, they have an online "contact us" form at that link


----------



## kblessinggr (May 31, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
a lawsuit? (J/k)

https://abbottnutrition.com/Contact-Us/Contact-Us.aspx

that's the link for the parent company Abbott Nutrition, they have an online "contact us" form at that link

Thanks, and a lawsuit would seem pointless, no one was harmed, and I just figured maybe if I relayed the batch # to em they'd know which distribution location to check to help prevent such a thing from being as likely to happen again. (But I certainly wouldn't object to taking a case of replacement pediasure, that stuff ain't cheap







), that I just have such a morbid curiosity to know what it could be. My most logical guess would be the lint, or small bundle of fibers say of a worker's cloths.


----------



## kblessinggr (May 31, 2010)

Just sent them an email with the batch number on the bottom, I guess if they do email back I can get whatever other information they desire. My wife normally just ignores these things and discards of an affected item [rarely happens but if it does, she just tosses it and says nothing from there], but its just gona keep happening if someone doesn't tell their quality assurance folks of a problem.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

thats just gross! i hope the letter is heard and that you do get a replacement case... uck!


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

My cat used to hack those up. Yuck.


----------



## kblessinggr (May 31, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vancouver Mommy* 
My cat used to hack those up. Yuck.

Before we lost the house, we used to have bout 4 indoor cats, (we're getting a new place later this week finally and can get one of the cats back from a friend thats been watching it, the kids were so attached to that one)

Anywho I dunno bout your cats, but ours cough up a lot larger than that, and theirs were mostly just vomit and little bits of hair, as opposed to a more dry ball, was always a pain to clean up, and ALWAYS sucked if they did it near one of the kids cuz they'd try to play with it before we got to it.


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

_Blacksmith Brands Announces Nationwide Voluntary Recall Of Four PediaCare Children's Products<http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm214005.htm>
Fri, 28 May 2010 15:49:00 -0500

Blacksmith Brands, Inc., in consultation with the U.S. Food and Drug Administration, is voluntarily recalling all lots of four children's products in the PediaCare line. These products are sold exclusively in the United States._

Is pedicare the same as pedisure?


----------



## Plarka (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks like a little alien!!!


----------



## kblessinggr (May 31, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumm* 
_Blacksmith Brands Announces Nationwide Voluntary Recall Of Four PediaCare Children's Products<http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm214005.htm>
Fri, 28 May 2010 15:49:00 -0500

Blacksmith Brands, Inc., in consultation with the U.S. Food and Drug Administration, is voluntarily recalling all lots of four children's products in the PediaCare line. These products are sold exclusively in the United States._

Is pedicare the same as pedisure?

Pedicare is a cold/cough medication, Pediasure is a milk-like dietary suppliment. I don't think the two even share the same parent company.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Ewwwww. But at least it looks like fabric and workers in a food factory probably don't get exposed to nasty chemicals as much.


----------



## Climbergirl (Nov 12, 2007)

Pediasure is owned by Abbott Nutrition which is owned by Abbott Labs. I used to work for them, so I learned a LOT about how they handle these sorts of things. Please let them know because they can not do an investigation without the info.

It is pretty gross looking so I am hoping that it is lint or something. Yikes!


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks kinda like thread of some kind. Good for emailing them to let them know what you found. Hopefully they get back to you quickly.


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

wow, that's gross. I hope they find out and recall any more in that batch, maybe they'll send you a replacement!


----------



## kblessinggr (May 31, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carhootel* 
wow, that's gross. I hope they find out and recall any more in that batch, maybe they'll send you a replacement!

What they mailed me was:

- Box
- Baggie
- Several coupons for pediasure
- A check to compensate for the cost of the batch

Unfortunately my wife threw away the remaining 2 unopened bottles, even though I told her not to since they'd need them to test for sterility. *facepalm*


----------



## K4jchan (Dec 2, 2010)

Omg, I've been searching the Internet for customer complaints for pediasure and came across this forum. I just bought pedisure for my son at target and poured it at home and found something floating in there. I poured it out in a plate and I have no clue what it is. It's sorta rubbery and black. I am so grossed out because it's a mystery of what it is. I am definitely making a complaint to pedicure tomorrow. I'm just upset because I called the 800 number (but it was closed) and I was listening to the recording and the company that makes pedisure, Abbott nutrition also makes similac and you know there is a big recall on their products.


----------

